# extrasensory perception (ESP) = εξωαισθητηριακή αντίληψη, (καταχρ.) υπεραισθητική αντίληψη



## paraskevi (Aug 1, 2009)

Υπεραισθητική αντίληψη, Εξωαισθητήρια αντίληψη ή Εξωαισθητηριακή αντίληψη; Και τα τρία δίνουν μπόλικες γκουγκλιές. 

_ESP is most commonly called the "sixth sense." It is sensory information that an individual receives which comes beyond the ordinary five senses sight, hearing, smell, taste, and touch. It can provide the individual with information of the present, past, and future; as it seems to originate in a second, or alternate reality. _


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2009)

Αν με ρωτούσες, χωρίς να κοιτάξω πουθενά, θα έλεγα "υπεραισθητική αντίληψη", που βλέπω και στο answers. com. H Magenta λέει "υπεραισθητική" και "υπεραισθητηριακή" αντίληψη. Όλες οι αποδόσεις που αναφέρεις φαίνονται σωστές.

υπεραισθητική
υπεραισθητηριακή
εξωαισθητική
εξωαισθητηριακή


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να αντιγράψω πρώτα από μια σελίδα για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε εξω- και υπερ-:

Βασικά το σχόλιο που θα 'θελα να κάνω σχετικά με την Υπεραισθητηριακή Αντίληψη, είναι σχετικά με τη μετάφραση του όρου. Ο αγγλικό όρος είναι "Hyper-Sensory Perception" ή HSP. Εδώ όμως δημιουργείται μια σύγχυση στα ελληνικά ως προς το "Extra-Sensory Perception" ή ESP, που είναι και πιο γνωστό αλλά και πιο παλαιό. Η μετάφραση που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για το ESP είναι το "Υπεραισθητηριακή Αντίληψη". Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να την ακολουθήσω (όπως και έκανα άλλωστε, όταν μετέφραζα καταχωρίσεις που έκαναν αναφορές στο ESP) μέχρι που ανέκυψε και το HSP. Σ' αυτό το σημείο άρχισα να προβληματίζομαι για τη μετάφραση του HSP και την απόδοση των προθεμάτων Hyper και Extra. Τελικά οδηγήθηκα στο συμπέρασμα πως ο όρος "Υπεραισθητηριακή Αντίληψη" σαν μετάφραση του ESP είναι λάθος. Το ESP μεταφράζεται σαν "Εξωαισθητηριακή Αντίληψη" και όχι "Υπεραισθητηριακή Αντίληψη". Αυτό φαίνεται και από τον ορισμό του ESP (αν και δεν έχει μεταφραστεί ακόμα, παραθέτω απλά ένα κομμάτι):" Η Εξωαισθητηριακή Αντίληψη είναι αντίληψη που συμβαίνει ανεξάρτητα της όρασης, της ακοής και των άλλων αισθητηριακών διεργασιών*". Δηλαδή συμβαίνει "έξω" από τις αισθήσεις. Αντίθετα, άτομα με Υπεραισθητηριακή Αντίληψη (HSP) χρησιμοποιούν τα αισθητηριακά ερεθίσματα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν ανεπαίσθητα σημάδια στη συμπεριφορά άλλων, να διαβάζουν τη γλώσσα του σώματος κλπ. Δηλαδή το άτομο "υπερ-χρησιμοποιεί" τις αισθήσεις του.
http://www.skepdic.gr/Newsletters/newsletter2.htm​
Το ΕΚΤ τις αγκαλιάζει όλες, αλλά εγώ ο μικρόψυχος θα κατέληγα, μαζί με τον αποπάνω, στο *Εξωαισθητηριακή Αντίληψη*.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 1, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, ο μόνος σωστός όρος είναι *εξωαισθητηριακή αντίληψη*.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2009)

Διαφωνώ. Ο καθιερωμένος όρος είναι υπεραισθητήρια/υπεραισθητική αντίληψη εδώ και 3 δεκαετίες τουλάχιστον.

Προσθήκη: ESP είναι η "επέκταση¨των γνωστών 5 αισθήσεων πέρα από το γνωστό φυσικό κόσμο, π.χ. τηλεόραση, τηλεακοή κλπ κλπ + κάποιες άλλες πέρα από τις γνωστές αισθήσεις (π.χ. τηλεπάθεια). To hypersensory perception δεν σημαίνει και πολλά σαν όρος, ούτε και χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως. Και αν πρέπει να το μεταφράσουμε, ίσως πολύ απλά "υπεραντίληψη" θα ήταν μια λύση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2009)

Η *υπεραισθητική αντίληψη* κυκλοφορεί εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια (Penguin-Hellenews, Magenta, answers.com). Ωστόσο, οι αναζητήσεις στο Γκουγκλ δείχνουν ότι όλες οι εκδοχές έχουν ελπίδες και καθόλου καθιερωμένη δεν φαίνεται η παραπάνω παρά την ηλικία της και την υποστήριξη που είχε. Ίσως αυτό εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι τα _extra–_ μεταφράζονται _εξω–_ και υπάρχει αυτή η τάση να τα προσέχουμε πια αυτά, γιατί πήξαμε στην ορολογία και απαιτείται προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 1, 2009)

Αν και το "εξωαισθητηριακή" είναι το πρώτο που μου έρχεται εδώ, χωρίς αποκλειστικότητα, τα extra- είναι... επιπλέον και παρα-.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η *υπεραισθητική αντίληψη* κυκλοφορεί εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια (Penguin-Hellenews, Magenta, answers.com). Ωστόσο, οι αναζητήσεις στο Γκουγκλ δείχνουν ότι όλες οι εκδοχές έχουν ελπίδες και καθόλου καθιερωμένη δεν φαίνεται η παραπάνω παρά την ηλικία της και την υποστήριξη που είχε.




Δεν νομίζω. Καταρχήν, τα αποτελέσματα του Google για το Εξωαισθητηριακή αντίληψη είναι με το ζόρι 50. Και τα περισσότερα από την ίδια πηγή. Το Υπεραισθητική/Υπεραισθητηριακή δίνει πολύ περισσότερα. Αλλά πέραν τούτου, το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ απλά ότι το εξωαισθητηριακή δεν είναι σωστό. Νοηματικά. Το ESP περιλαμβάνει τις πέντε αισθήσεις, αλλά με τρόπο που φαίνεται να παραβιάζει τους νόμους της φυσικής. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε *εξω*αισθητηριακή, γιατί δεν είναι εκτός των αισθήσεων. Είναι extra+sensory.

Από το λεξικό:
1. *More than *or *beyond *what is usual, normal, expected, or necessary. See Synonyms at superfluous.

Αυτή είναι η ακριβής σημασία και αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σωστοί, δεν θα το πούμε εξωαισθητηριακή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2009)

Το _υπεραισθητική_ στο Penguin και στο answers.com έχει μπει με το χεράκι μου. Γιατί δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να το πειράξω. Τώρα μεγάλωσα κι αποφάσισα να κάνω αλλαγές. Αν αφήσουμε εδώ το «υπερ», θα μας λείπει από αλλού. Ο Πάπυρος έχει ήδη την hyperesthesia για _υπεραισθησία_. Ενώ εδώ λέει «extra» με τη σημασία του «έξω». Έτσι το λένε τα παλιά τα λεξικά:

Websters
*extrasensory:* residing *beyond or outside* the ordinary senses
*extrasensory perception: *perception (as in telepathy, clairvoyance, and precognition) that involves awareness of information about events *external to* the self not gained through the senses and not deducible from previous experience — called also ESP

OED
Of perception: made by other means than those of the known sense-organs, e.g. by telepathy, clairvoyance, etc.; hence, received by such means

Αν το «έξω-» δεν προδίδει τη σημασία (και σύμφωνα με τους παραπάνω ορισμούς δεν την προδίδει), επίτρεψέ μου να έχω αυτό το χούι με τις αντιστοιχίες και τις αντιστρεψιμότητες. Δεν έχει τόση σημασία ο ένας όρος, άλλωστε όλοι εδώ είναι και δεν τους κρύψαμε πουθενά. Έχουν σημασία όμως κάποιες ορολογικές αρχές.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν το «έξω-» δεν προδίδει τη σημασία (και σύμφωνα με τους παραπάνω ορισμούς δεν την προδίδει),



Όπως είπαμε, ο όρος υπήρχε πολύ πριν το answers.com. Και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι την προδίδει. Για την ακρίβεια, την παραποιεί. Και ο παραπάνω ορισμός, δεν είναι ακριβής. Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχω πειστεί για την ορθότητα των επιχειρήματων υπέρ του -εξω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 2, 2009)

> extrasensory: residing beyond or outside the ordinary senses


Πληροφορούμαι μέσω των γνωστών μου χαρισμάτων ESP ότι είναι "πέρα κι έξω" από κάθε πιθανότητα να συμφωνήσετε.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 2, 2009)

Αν πάμε στο skepdic.com θα δούμε τα εξής

hypersensory perception (HSP)

A term coined by Theodore Schick, Jr. and Lewis Vaughn to describe what some people mistakenly call intuition (1998: 116). A person with HSP is very observant and perceptive, and may appear to be psychic.

Άρα:

ESP = τηλαισθητήρια αντίληψη (κάποιων γιόγκι, λάμα και άλλων που άσκησαν νοητικές ασκήσεις που τους χάρισαν αυτήν την ικανότητα -- και κάποιων στους οποίους οι ικανότητες φανερώθηκαν "τυχαία" (μιλάμε για κάποιους ικανούς να ασκήσουν την ικανότητα κατά βούλησιν με 100% επιτυχία)

HSP (νεολογισμός από το 1998) = "διαίσθηση" -- δηλαδή ακαθόριστη ξαφνική αίσθηση. προϊόν παρατηρητικότητας κ.λπ.

Οπότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη μετάφραση του HSP που τελικά είναι ένας όχι τόσο πλατιά γνωστός ενδο-επιστημονικός όρος. Ενώ το ESP είναι πασίγνωστο από παλιά.

Το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και επί τη ευκαιρία ας ρίξουμε στο τραπέζι και τον όρο "super":

super-normal powers = υπερφυσικές ικανότητες (όχι "δυνάμεις" όπως συχνά μεταφράζεται) -- δηλ τις ικανότητες ESP και κάποιες άλλες (οχτώ έν όλω που αναφέρουν οι Ινδοί).

Εδώ, αντί "extra-" ή "hyper-", έχουμε το "super".


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2009)

Δεν θα περιμένατε τίποτα άλλο από μένα, αλλά φορ δη ρέκορντ να πω ότι τάσσομαι αναφανδόν υπέρ της υπεραισθητικής αντίληψης


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2009)

Γιατί την προδίδει:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clairvoyance#Other_related_terms

Clairvoyance, clairaudience, clairsentience, Clairalience, Clairgustance


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 2, 2009)

Σαν κλινικός γιατρός και strident rationalist ;) ελάχιστη σχέση έχω με το hocus-pocus της ESP, αλλά προτιμώ τον όρο *εξωαισθητηριακός* μια που στην ιατρική και τη βιολογία το extra- αποδίδεται σχεδόν πάντα σαν εξω- (εξωκυττάριος, εξωηπατικός, εξωαγγειακός, εξωκρανιακός κλπ). Η απόδοση του extrasensory σαν _υπεραισθητικός_ φοβάμαι ότι θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει σύγχυση. 

Η συζήτηση μου θύμισε ένα πολύ αστείο μονοσέλιδο research paper που είχα διαβάσει το 1991 στο -- πάντα χαβαλεδιάρικο -- χριστουγεννιάτικο τεύχος του British Medical Journal. Έχει να κάνει με το αιώνιο παράπονο που έχουν οι παθολογοανατόμοι από τους κλινικούς γιατρούς. Το σχόλιο στο τέλος είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

_A D Bull, S S Cross, D S James, P B Silcocks_
*Do pathologists have extrasensory perception?*
_BMJ 1991;303:1604-5_


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2009)

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι ο όρος υπεραισθητική αντίληψη χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στην μετάφραση "φανταστικής" λογοτεχνίας. Αν λοιπόν προορίζεται για κάτι τέτοιο, σίγουρα η χρήση άλλου όρου θα προκαλέσει σύγχυση στους φαν του είδους.

τα κουκιά μου υπέρ του "υπεραισθητική"

1. Είναι πιο εύηχο

2. (και σημαντικότερο για μένα): είναι αυτό που ήδη ξέρουμε -- ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

Τώρα με βάζεις σε πολύ μεγάλο πειρασμό να ρωτήσω σε τι άλλο πράγμα αρνείσαι ν' αλλάξεις αυτά που ξέρεις :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι ο όρος υπεραισθητική αντίληψη χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στην μετάφραση "φανταστικής" λογοτεχνίας.



Δεν είναι μόνο στη φανταστική λογοτεχνία, αλλά και στο χώρο της παραψυχολογίας που λέγεται εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, υπεραισθητική αντίληψη. Και τους λόγους, που το *εξω*-αισθητηριακή δεν είναι σωστό νοηματικά, τους αναλύσαμε παραπάνω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα με βάζεις σε πολύ μεγάλο πειρασμό να ρωτήσω σε τι άλλο πράγμα αρνείσαι ν' αλλάξεις αυτά που ξέρεις :)



Πέραν του αστείου, το να αλλάζω απόψεις στη ζωή μου δεν επηρεάζει κανέναν εκτός από μένα. Και εκεί αλλάζω συνεχώς. Όταν όμως αλλάζουν ξαφνικά λέξεις που ήδη χρησιμοποιούνται χωρίς πρόβλημα, επειδή δεν είναι λέει σωστές, τότε επέρχεται σύγχυση. Και τον τελευταίο καιρό λαμβάνω συνεχώς μηνύματα οργής από ανθρώπους που διαβάζουν, χωρίς να είναι του σιναφιού μας, οι οποίοι διαμαρτύρονται για τις αλλαγές λέξεων ονομάτων κ.λπ. 

Ρ*ή*γκαν, λοιπόν, Κ*ι*ούμπρικ, *Βαλέσα*, *υπεραισθητική *αντίληψη, φορολογικός *παράδεισος*, και βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω. Στο ζήτημα αυτό δεν αλλάζω γνώμη, και στο μέτρο που περνάει από το χέρι μου θα στηρίζω αυτό που πιστεύω (και ενννοώ ΚΑΙ πρακτικά).


----------



## psifio (Aug 2, 2009)

Εμάς εξωαισθητηριακή μας την είπανε στο πανεπιστήμιο, κι έτσι την είχε και το βιβλίο (Εισαγωγή στην ψυχολογία του Hilgard, μετάφραση της Μαρίας Σόλμαν από τη 13ης αμερικανική έκδοση, Παπαζήσης, 2003).

ΥΓ: ΤΙ; ΤΟ "ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ" ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΑ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2009)

psifio said:


> ΥΓ: ΤΙ; ΤΟ "ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ" ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΑ;



λέγεται, λέγεται. Απλώς κρατάω πισινή μη μας βρει κάνα κακό στο μέλλον


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 2, 2009)

psifio said:


> Εμάς εξωαισθητηριακή μας την είπανε στο πανεπιστήμιο, κι έτσι την είχε και το βιβλίο (Εισαγωγή στην ψυχολογία του Hilgard



Ναι, το "υπεραισθητική" θα ταίριαζε ίσως σε πιο lay καταστάσεις όπου το extra-/εξω- και το sensory/αισθητηριακός προκαλούν φαινόμενα δυσανεξίας :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, οι κακές μεταφράσεις είναι υπεύθυνες για πάρα πολλές παρανοήσεις και προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται στη συνέχεια. Έχω κατά νου, όχι ένα και δύο παραδείγματα που άσχετοι όροι έχουν διαδοθεί αβασάνιστα μέσα από κακές μεταφράσεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2009)

psifio said:


> ΥΓ: ΤΙ; ΤΟ "ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ" ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΑ;


Όχι, βέβαια. Θεωρείται λάθος, αφού δεν είναι _tax heaven_, αλλά _tax haven_, δηλαδή *φορολογικό καταφύγιο*. Ο «φορολογικός παράδεισος» επιτρέπεται μόνο όταν μεταφράζεις από τα γαλλικά (paradis fiscal). Άλλωστε, το λάθος ξεκίνησε από αυτούς, αφού ακούνε haven και καταλαβαίνουν heaven — τι να περιμένεις από έναν λαό που μπερδεύει το καταφύγιο (havre) με τη χάβρα. Επιτρέπεται επίσης και η απόδοση «φορολογικά λιμάνια» όταν μεταφράζεις με μηχανικό μεταφραστή, όπως σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος, όπου εμφανίζεται και η απόδοση «υπερόριες» για τις offshore (υπεράκτιες, εξωχώριες) — κάποιος έκανε υπερωρίες...

(All, tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2009)

Περί φορολογικού παραδείσου, νήμα εδώ:

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=29347&highlight=haven#post29347

όπου και η άποψή μου (ποστ #5), την οποία δεν βλέπω λόγο να αλλάξω.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Τελικά, υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση (λογική και σημασιολογική) υπέρ της χρήσης του εξωαισθητηριακός σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Ή αυθαίρετα αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Προς το παρόν, η διαδικασία χωλαίνει σ' αυτό το σημείο — δηλαδή, ως προς τον καλύτερο τρόπο για τη συμπλήρωση του τίτλου στο γλωσσάρι. Πολλές φορές έχω αφήσει κενό τον τίτλο για αυτό το λόγο, για να μην επιβάλω δική μου άποψη (δεν είναι πάντα από τεμπελιά). Αλλά θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε και να βρούμε καλύτερους τρόπους για αυτή τη διαδικασία. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, ξεκίνησε ένα νήμα στο Workgroups, με τις σκέψεις σου και τις προτάσεις σου. Μην το περιορίσεις σε μία περίπτωση. Με εποικοδομητική διάθεση, θα βρούμε την άκρη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Περί φορολογικού παραδείσου, νήμα εδώ:
> 
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=29347&highlight=haven#post29347
> 
> όπου και η άποψή μου (ποστ #5), την οποία δεν βλέπω λόγο να αλλάξω.


+1. Ανεχόμαστε και το "φ. καταφύγιο", που χτυπάει "μετάφραση", γιατί ο ελληνικός όρος είναι πια πρωτίστως *φορολογικός παράδεισος*, ασχέτως του εάν ξεκίνησε ίσως και με λάθος. Το "καταφύγιο" ταιριάζει καμιά φορά σε κάποιες φράσεις όπως "βρήκε φ. κ. στο ..."

Είτε φορολογικό καταφύγιο (“tax haven” στην αγγλική), είτε φορολογική όαση (“Steueroase” στη γερμανική), είτε φορολογικός παράδεισος (“paradis fiscal” στη γαλλική και ασφαλώς ομώνυμα στην ελληνική), το πρώτο πράγμα που έρχεται στο νου κάποιου όταν ακούει αυτούς τους όρους, είναι ένα θαλερό μέρος που κρύβει πολλές υποσχέσεις για τον επισκέπτη του.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ωστόσο, ο επισκέπτης δεν είναι ένας άνθρωπος, αλλά το πορτοφόλι του…
Το ζήτημα των* φορολογικών παραδείσων *επανήλθε στο προσκήνιο με την πρόσφατη χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση...

Αυτό μάλλον πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο σχετικό νήμα, με άλλο τρόπο, γιατί τηλεκινητικώς δεν το βλέπω να ξεκολλάει από δω.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, η διαδικασία χωλαίνει σ' αυτό το σημείο — δηλαδή, ως προς τον καλύτερο τρόπο για τη συμπλήρωση του τίτλου στο γλωσσάρι. Πολλές φορές έχω αφήσει κενό τον τίτλο για αυτό το λόγο, για να μην επιβάλω δική μου άποψη (δεν είναι πάντα από τεμπελιά). Αλλά θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε και να βρούμε καλύτερους τρόπους για αυτή τη διαδικασία. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, ξεκίνησε ένα νήμα στο Workgroups, με τις σκέψεις σου και τις προτάσεις σου. Μην το περιορίσεις σε μία περίπτωση. Με εποικοδομητική διάθεση, θα βρούμε την άκρη.



Νομίζω ότι είναι απλά. Σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν πάνω από μία σωστές ή καθιερωμένες αποδόσεις, τις κρατάμε όλες. Και αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να διαλέξει αυτή που του ταιριάζει. με βάση τα όσα έχουν κατατεθεί. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, για νεολογισμούς ή όρους που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί στα Ελληνικά, και πάλι προτείνουμε και αφήνουμε τον άλλον να διαλέξει. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, ίσως να άφηνα τον τίτλο κενό, μέχρι να δω ποιος όρος τείνει να καθιερωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τελικά, υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση (λογική και σημασιολογική) υπέρ της χρήσης του εξωαισθητηριακός σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Ή αυθαίρετα αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε;


Για να μη θεωρηθεί ότι αποφεύγω το παραπάνω ερώτημα (αν και πιστεύω ότι το απάντησα στην πρώτη σελίδα):

Δέχτηκα από την αρχή ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τέσσερις αποδόσεις, όπως αυτές εμφανίζονται στον Θησαυρό του Κέντρου Τεκμηρίωσης, με *πρώτη επιλογή* αυτήν που έβαλα κι εγώ στον τίτλο. Σ’ αυτές τις τέσσερις αποδόσεις θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και μία που βρήκα τώρα στον Πάπυρο, στο λήμμα Παραψυχολογία: _παρ’ αίσθησιν αντίληψη_. Εύκολα αντιλαμβανόμαστε γιατί δεν είναι διαδεδομένη.

Η «υπεραισθητική αντίληψη» είναι εδώ, στη συζήτηση, δεν την έκρυψα. Κι αν δείχνω την επιθυμία για «διόρθωση», τον εαυτό μου διορθώνω. Το Penguin-Hellenews ήταν τα πρώτο μεγάλο λεξικό που φιλοξένησε τον όρο. 

Παρότι λοιπόν ο όρος υφίσταται τουλάχιστον από τη δεκαετία του 1970, δεν έχει περάσει στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες και στα λεξικά. Αντιθέτως, *άλλα λένε τα λεξικά*. Έχουν το _υπεραισθητός_ (από το γαλλικό _suprasensible_, κατά ΛΚΝ) και στο *υπεραισθητικός* το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει: 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με την υπεραισθησία: υπεραισθητικό φαινόμενο / σύμπτωμα. 2. αυτός που πάσχει από υπεραισθησία: υπεραισθητικό άτομο / δέρμα. Στην _*υπεραισθησία*_ (από το γαλλικό _hyperesthésie_): 1. ΙΑΤΡ. αυξημένη ευαισθησία τού δέρματος ή των βλεννογόνων ως προς τα αισθητικά ερεθίσματα, κυρ. τής αφής 2. ΨΥΧΟΛ. η τάση τού υποκειμένου να αισθάνεται κάθε μεταβολή στο περιβάλλον του ως κάτι που το αφορά ιδιαιτέρως και μάλιστα αρνητικά.
Άρα, *άλλο πράγμα είναι για το ΛΝΕΓ ο όρος «υπεραισθητικός»*.

Κατά σύστημα, το πρόθημα extra– μεταφράζεται εξω–. Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι ο «καθιερωμένος» όρος αμφισβητείται και ο αντίπαλος όρος «εξωαισθητηριακός» (και «εξωαισθητικός») προωθείται και επιβιώνει. Δεν είναι μόνο η πρώτη επιλογή στο ΕΚΤ. Χρησιμοποιείται σε διαφόρους τόπους και μπλογκ, σε σχολικό περιοδικό, σε βιβλίο των εκδόσεων Anubis, από τον Πύρινο Κόσμο κ.ά. — άρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι «τα περισσότερα από την ίδια πηγή».

Όταν ήδη έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα _super–, supra–, hyper_–, να προσθέσουμε και το _extra_– σε αυτά που μεταφράζονται με _υπερ_–; Όχι, βέβαια. *Το extra– κατά σύστημα και κατά κανόνα μεταφράζεται εξω–*, η επιστήμη της ορολογίας είναι σαφής σε αυτό το σημείο. Γιατί να προτιμήσουμε το «υπερ–»;

Ούτε προδίδουμε το «σημασιολογικό» κομμάτι με το _extra-_. Να δώσω ορισμούς και από δύο σύγχρονα λεξικά:
extrasensory perception : the supposed faculty of perceiving things by means other than the known senses, e. g. by telepathy. [ODE] 
the apparent ability of some people to become aware of things by means other than the normal senses, e.g. through clairvoyance or telepathy [Encarta]
Το «έξω–» δεν προδίδει αυτό που είναι έξω και πέρα από τις αισθήσεις και τα αισθητήρια όργανα. Το «extra–» εδώ δεν σημαίνει κάτι πρόσθετο.

Αν λοιπόν σήμερα μου παρουσίαζε κάποιος τους δύο όρους με την παραπάνω επιχειρηματολογία, θα διάλεγα τον όρο με το «υπερ–». Και θα διάλεγα έναν όρο, δεν θα διάλεγα δύο, για να δημιουργούμε σύγχυση. Επομένως, αυτή τη στιγμή δέχομαι την ύπαρξη και των δύο όρων, αλλά τάσσομαι σαφώς υπέρ της διόρθωσης και όχι υπέρ της συνύπαρξης. Και διορθώνω πρώτα απ’ όλα τον εαυτό μου. Γι’ αυτό κάνω και την προσθήκη έτσι που την κάνω, με το «καταχρηστικά».


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 6, 2009)

Ας πάρουμε λοιπόν τα πράγματα λίγο από την αρχή.

Καταρχήν, ο όρος δεν είναι ιατρικός. 

Οπότε ας μην συγχέουμε το πρόθεμα extra- σε λέξεις του τύπου
- extrapyramidal -> εξωπυραμιδικός
-extracranial -> εξωκρανιακός
- extracellular -> εξωκυττάριος/εξωκυτταρικός κλπ, που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις έχει τη σημασία του εκτός, αυτού που είναι απ' έξω με το extra στο extrasensory perception.

Ο όρος "extrasensory perception" (και όχι extrasensory σκέτο, αλλά extrasensory perception μαζί) είναι ψυχολογικός/παραψυχολογικός. Ορισμένοι αναλυτές όταν μιλούν για ESP αναφέρονται σε πληροφορίες (αντίληψη) που έχουν αποκτηθεί με τρόπους εκτός των γνωστών αισθήσεων, ενώ άλλοι μιλούν για διαφορετικούς τρόπους λειτουργίας των αισθήσεων ή για αισθήσεις που δεν έχουν αναγνωριστεί ή ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι εκτός των αισθήσεων (όπου αποκλείονται οι γνωστές αισθήσεις εντελώς) ή εντός των αισθήσεων που λειτουργούν με άλλο τρόπο απ' αυτό που γνωρίζουμε και που φαίνεται να υπερβαίνει τους περιορισμούς του χώρου και του χρόνου (άλλωστε και για τις γνωστές πέντε αισθήσεις υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες clair- υπεραισθήσεις) ή εντός άλλων αισθήσεων που μένει να ανακαλυφθούν. Και γι΄ αυτό το λόγο, ο αγγλικός όρος extrasensory perception είναι ανοιχτός σημασιολογικά και πολύ ελαστικός, ενώ ο ελληνικός όρος εξωαισθητηριακός ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή, ενώ το extrasensory μπορεί να σημαίνει εκτός, αλλά και υπέρ (πέρα) και πλέον, δίνοντας έτσι στους ερευνητές την ευχέρεια να τον χρησιμοποιούν και να τον προσαρμόζουν ανάλογα, ο όρος "εξωαισθητηριακός" σημαίνει και μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο ένα πράγμα και αυτό στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι σοβαρό μειονέκτημα και θα παρουσιάσει προβλήματα και στις μεταφράσεις.

Και δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε τον όρο έτσι, από το στιγμή που το πρόθεμα υπέρ- καλύπτει ωραιότατα όλες τις περιπτώσεις, χωρίς να προδίδει τις βασικές ορολογικές αρχές.

Όσον αφορά τα λεξικά και το ΛΝΕΓ: τίποτα δεν τα εμποδίζει να επεκτείνουν τα λήμματά τους, τα οποία εν προκειμένω έχουν μεγάλο κενό (για την ακρίβεια το ΛΝΕΓ έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα ψυχολογικά και τους ορισμούς που δίνει), αφού ο όρος "υπεραισθητική αντίληψη" χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και 30 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Το λήμμα υπεραισθητικός είναι δάνειο από τα Γαλλικά και δη ιατρικό. Το ESP είναι όρος ψυχολογικός. Άρα, από τη στιγμή που ο όρος είναι παραψυχολογικός και καθιερωμένος από τη δεκαετία του 70 τουλάχιστον, το κενό το έχουν τα λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ), τα οποία έχουν πολύ απλά μείνει πίσω. Και δεν μπορούν να είναι μέτρο σύγκρισης ή αναφορά για την απόδοση ή την ορθότητα του όρου "υπεραισθητική αντίληψη".

Τέλος, από τη στιγμή που το υπεραισθητικός είναι ιατρικός και η υπεραισθητική αντίληψη ψυχολογικός όρος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγχυσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Και τι θα προτείνατε ως «επαγγελματική ιδιότητα» ενός psychic;

Π.χ. ...the famous American psychic Edgar Cayce. Προσοχή, σε κείμενο που δεν λέει ότι «ισχυριζόταν πως...» (who claimed to be...) αλλά το αποδίδει ως «επισκεπτήριο», χωρίς να το συζητάει.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

Μέντιουμ ή ψυχοερευνητής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Μα δεν ταιριάζει για τον συγκεκριμένο, κτγμ. Δεν ήταν όποιος κι όποιος στο χώρο...


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Η απόδοση αυτής της λέξης είναι μόνιμο πρόβλημα. Μια άλλη λύση είναι "_παραψυχολόγος_". Ο Έντγκαρ Κέισι δεν έλεγε το μέλλον. Δεν ήταν δηλ. άτομο του επιπέδου της χαρτορίχτρας. Αντιθέτως, οι πληροφορίες που διοχετεύτηκαν απ΄ αυτόν ήταν πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου. Γι΄ αυτό, θα απέφευγα στα Ελληνικά λέξεις που σχετίζονται με low-grade psychism.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

Γιατί, είναι υποτιμητικό να είσαι ψυχοερευνητής; Ε, κάν' τον "μελλοντολόγο" τότε.
Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι το "μέντιουμ" είναι χρωματισμένο θετικά ή αρνητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Και απροπό Κέισι, υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση για τα life readings του;


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

_Υπαγορεύσεις ζωής_ (έτσι έχει μεταφραστεί τουλάχιστον στα βιβλία του Έντγκαρ Κέυση στα Ελληνικά από τις εκδόσεις Βουλούκου, που ήταν και ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα της Association for Research & Enlightenment του Cayce).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------

